# Expedition Impossible Premiers June 23 on ABC



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

> Are you ready for an adventure of epic proportions? Then brace yourself for Expedition Impossible. 13 three-person teams find themselves racing across vast deserts, over snow-capped mountains and through raging rivers in the beautifully exotic, fabled Kingdom of Morocco.


More here: http://abc.go.com/shows/expedition-impossible/about-the-show

Anyone else planning on giving this one a shot?

Yeah, I know it's another reality/game show but I'll be there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> More here: http://abc.go.com/shows/expedition-impossible/about-the-show
> 
> Anyone else planning on giving this one a shot?
> 
> Yeah, I know it's another reality/game show but I'll be there.


ABC's version of Amazing Race? Just contained to one area?

I'll pass.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

SL already set up. Looking forward to it. It seems it will be more physical than TAR.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm sure it won't be as brutal as his Eco Challenge, but more demanding (or at least in different ways than TAR.

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'll give it a go. Timer is ready.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll be watching this one although I fully expect it to be a one season and done ..


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Doug called this one correctly, probably won't be back next season.

The show is OK at best and we're still watching because it's safe programming to watch with the kids around.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

This show is VERY boring. My wife and I have fallen asleep during each episode. I think having them isolated in the desert with no interaction amongst locals really makes it dull. Plus the desert landscape itself is pretty dull considering that's all we see each week. I had higher hopes for this show.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Our timer is still active. We'll let it go a little longer, but I agree that it's no challenge to TAR.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The other thing that bothers me is the challenges, they are pretty tough and if you are the first to figure them out everyone can see exactly how to complete them. The water challenge was the worst, it looked like the other teams we allowed to use the same hole that another team dug.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's moderately interesting from a 50,000 foot view. I'm not invested in any of the contestants and the host sucks. The departure schedule is understandable, but it doesn't provide any drama .. The strong start first and generally finish first while the weak start last and have a lame finish ..

The most interesting element so far .. The lady being bucked off of the camel in the most recent episode. OK, I lie. The most interesting part so far is the blind guy finishing near the top of the pack.

They might as well dump the weak teams because none of them have a chance. There would be more interest if the sent the teams out in reverse order from how they ended. Folks would try to be second to last (rather than eliminated) which would provide some drama.

Yeah, definitely don't see this one coming back next year (or ever). Not even sure if it will finish up this year.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

We made it through the first episode, but gave up after that.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> We made it through the first episode, but gave up after that.


You're not missing anything. :lol: I'll take one for the team and let you know who wins.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

"Doug Brott" said:


> You're not missing anything. :lol: I'll take one for the team and let you know who wins.


Most of the teams are forgetable unless the team with the blind guy wins he won't remember anyway.

I do give him (blind guy) credit, he's tougher and more willing than most of the other contestants. I would think he'd be nervous as heck. However it was interesting that his friends briefly lost track of him, they don't seem to think of him as the blind friend, they just think of him as their friend. Pretty cool.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Well girls, you're not in Kansas an more .. Team Kansas was given the boot this week. The Country boys were saved only because the girls couldn't get out in front of them far enough. Too bad the next leg isn't spread based on your time behind the group or they'd definitely be gone next time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm failing in my duties here. I think I'm 3 episodes behind at this point .. oops .. :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

As of Thursday I'm 4 episodes behind, all spare time has been filled with some pertty hefty repairs to the house.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm failing in my duties here. I think I'm 3 episodes behind at this point .. oops .. :lol:


That was when we stopped watching ...


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Henry said:


> That was when we stopped watching ...


I'm also that far behind :eek2: Maybe we will watch some thins weekend.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RASCAL01 said:


> I'm also that far behind :eek2: Maybe we will watch some thins weekend.


It'll be a waste of your time, Rascal.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

We stayed till the end, but not sure if it will be back. But there were some things TAR should take under advisement. Although it was better last season, in TAR, the first team off the plane should not have such an advantage that they win because there are no tough challenges. Without giving away who won, I'll just say the final leg would have been a great TAR finish leg with interaction with locals and everything.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK, I've finally gotten through the remaining episodes .. I have to admit, I enjoyed the show more as the season progressed. Did it ever reach the "must see" category? Probably not, but each episode was, IMHO, an improvement upon the previous episode. If you do watch it to the end, you can at lest rest your hat on that fact.

As for the final few legs


Spoiler



You've got to be kidding me. While I think the "close" finish was really much farther away than they tried to make it appear, I'm shocked that No Limits picked themselves up off the floor, dusted themselves off, got knocked down again, and again, and again only to hop right back up and then finish second. Those guys should have been out 4 episodes ago, but they not only made it to the end, they were probably within 10-15 minutes of winning the darn thing (which would have given Eric a car ).

The worst part of the show, i thought was that the team rocked the most simply couldn't be beat. I think they lost one leg the entire [strike]race[/strike], er expedition. I think this was a casting mistake. There really should have been some more variety. Once the teams got back into civilization, it was a lot more difficult for the "strong" teams to come out on top.

So congratulations Gypsies



Now, as for whether or not the show will return. I expect it to return. It was very clear that Ford had an integral part in the deployment of this show. My only curiosity is why they chose the Explorer over the Expedition as the travel vehicle, but i digress. If Ford believes that it's a good marketing tool, then I expect it to be back next year. It can't have cost THAT much to produce. A half-dozen cameramen, a "what was his name again?" host and a travel budget consisting of one chartered helicopter, flights to and from Morocco and several nights in a hotel. Oh, and the Moroccan Berbers that lugged the camp equipment and likely prepared food at the checkpoints.

Bottom line is that I wouldn't be at all shocked for this show to return. If it does, I hope that the producers have learned from this year and find a way to make the overall [strike]race[/strike], er expedition more exciting.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> OMy only curiosity is why they chose the Explorer over the Expedition as the travel vehicle, but i digress.
> 
> Bottom line is that I wouldn't be at all shocked for this show to return. If it does, I hope that the producers have learned from this year and find a way to make the overall [strike]race[/strike], er expedition more exciting.


Because the Expedition is an All-New vehicle and they wanted to showcase it.

I hope it returns as well. It has some elements that TAR could take note of, especially the more difficult final leg.


----------

